# Deputy Sheriff Martha Woods Shareef



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Martha Woods Shareef *

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Martha Woods Shareef *- [Thibodaux, Louisiana]











*Age:* 53

*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
Deputy Martha Shareef succumbed to injuries sustained when she was dragged by a vehicle while investigating a burglary on Highway 20. She had responded to a local convenience store at 2:30 am after an alarm was activated at the store.
Dispatchers heard a scream over her radio, and them moments later a store employee used the radio to inform dispatchers that she had been injured and needed an ambulance. She was transported to Thibodaux Regional Medical Center, where she succumbed to injuries.
The suspect was arrested approximately 4 hours later hiding underneath a house.
Deputy Shareef had served with the agency for 15 years.


----------

